# Denton is a racist AND will we get kicked from YouTube #168



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Racism. Let's talk a little about that. Plus aliens and beer? And like, dude, a shark bit me.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-29T22_44_41-07_00

Enjoy what could be our last episode on YouTube here:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi; my name is Denton and I'm a racist.

"Hi, Denton!"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Have you boy's messed with the YouTube gods?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton has called me a dirty Cajun more than once. I am just saying....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Let's be honest, all of us 'hate' something or someone. Oh, we might couch that idea in simple parlance that we are 'uncomfortable' or some other mushy slant, but we do have a severe dislike for some group.

One of the benefits to being a longer term member here is that the people I thought I'd dislike are now the people I search out to read their posts!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent come back @Denton


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sonnie Johnson says there's nothing we can do to stop the accusations of being racist, so drive on with the message.
https://www.breitbart.com/radio/201...to-conservatives-called-racist-what-why-care/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

An idiot chimes in on shootings and condemns white men.

https://www.breitbart.com/entertain...n-america-have-been-white-terrorists-the-end/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sonnie Johnson says there's nothing we can do to stop the accusations of being racist, so drive on with the message.
> https://www.breitbart.com/radio/201...to-conservatives-called-racist-what-why-care/


Excellent article from Breitbart and Sonnie..

(PSSST @Denton, that is a picture of Stacy Dash, actress and conservative. )

This is a pic of Sonnie Johnson,


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Can someone give me a complete, comprehension list of qualifiers that indicate that someone is a racist?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@KUSA

I don't have a list of qualifiers that determine racism. 
But here in modern day USA it seems that many people think that because black people were enslaved in 17th Century North America BEFORE the USA was founded then after 1776 for approx 89 years until the slaves were freed in 1865...that all white people today are racist.

It is my contention that most Americans do not have a racist bone in their body, that any contempt that certain people have against other people is due to their cultural behaviors. Not their race.

Regardless, I like Thomas Sowell's quote below;

*Thomas Sowell
"Despite widespread misconceptions in the United States today that the institution of slavery was based on race, for most of the thousands of years in which slavery existed around the world, it was based on whoever was vulnerable to enslavement and within striking distance. Thus Europeans enslaved other Europeans, just as Asians enslaved other Asians and Africans enslaved other Africans, while Polynesians enslaved other Polynesians and the indigenous peoples of the Western Hemisphere enslaved other indigenous peoples of the Western Hemisphere. The very word "slave" derived from the word for Slavs, who were enslaved by fellow Europeans for centuries before Africans began to be brought in chains to the Western Hemisphere. Africans were not singled out by a race for ownership by Europeans, they were resorted to after the rise of nation-states with armies and navies in other parts of the world which reduced the number of places that could be raided for slaves without great costs and risks. Slave-raiding continued in Africa, primarily by Africans enslaving other Africans and then, in West Africa, selling some of their slaves to whites to take to the Western Hemisphere. Meanwhile, the growing range of ships and the growing wealth of nations eventually made economically feasible the transportation of vast numbers of slaves from one continent to another, creating racial differences between the enslaved and their owners as a dominant pattern in the Western Hemisphere. Such a pattern was by no means limited to Europeans owning non-Europeans, however. There were many examples of the reverse, quite aside from vast regions of the earth where neither the slaves nor their owners were either black or white."

― Thomas Sowell *


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Excellent article from Breitbart and Sonnie..
> 
> (PSSST @Denton, that is a picture of Stacy Dash, actress and conservative. )
> 
> ...


My bad. I did it from my little phone.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> It is my contention that most Americans do not have a racist bone in their body, that any contempt that certain people have against other people is due to their cultural behaviors. Not their race.


I never thought of it like that. You are a damned genius.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Yep, what he said. Most of mine and my wife's friends and acquaintances are black Heck, we just recently found out we both have black ancestry. The biggest thing that separates people is culture and comfort around those things you identify with. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @KUSA
> 
> I don't have a list of qualifiers that determine racism.
> But here in modern day USA it seems that many people think that because black people were enslaved in 17th Century North America BEFORE the USA was founded then after 1776 for approx 89 years until the slaves were freed in 1865...that all white people today are racist.
> ...


I learned to be a racist when I was a kid. I became a racist because black kids would gang up on me, take my lunch money and tell me I owed them. One day, I fought back and did it with anger and caustic hatred. I stayed that way until my first duty station in 1982 when a fellow squad member became my best friend. He was black. I learned a lot from the months we served together. The most important thing I learned is to never judge anyone on anything except their own character. Nothing else.
A buddy at work looks like a gangster thug. To look at him you'd never know he not only served but was a Marine. If you looked at him and looked at me, you'd never know we'd kill for each other.

I could go on and on, but I'll sum it up by saying it pisses me off that these political pieces of shit would call me a racist.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It is my contention that most Americans do not have a racist bone in their body, that any contempt that certain people have against other people is due to their cultural behaviors. Not their race.


^^^^^ *DING DING DING* We have a winner!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am so damn tired of the left telling me what's racist and what isn't, I am tired of the left misrepresenting the history of slavery as whole, and I am tired of them telling me what I owe them as a result.

They use the term racist at the end of an argument they are usually loosing or can't justify, rather then the age old stand by that everyone used to save to the end of an argument by screaming "Awwweee F--- You!" They simply drop the race card and dare you to continue the argument. It's bull shit. It always has been.

Race is the perfect divide and conquer ethos, identify it as racist and then blame someone for it.

@Slippy 's mention of Thomas Sowell's article is spot on. That's the narrative the left don't want you to hear.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Can someone give me a complete, comprehension list of qualifiers that indicate that someone is a racist?





Slippy said:


> @KUSA
> 
> I don't have a list of qualifiers that determine racism.
> But here in modern day USA it seems that many people think that because black people were enslaved in 17th Century North America BEFORE the USA was founded then after 1776 for approx 89 years until the slaves were freed in 1865...that all white people today are racist.
> ...


I will tell you what is not racist.

I nor my parents, nor their parents, have never kept a slave. No one alive today has ever subjected to "black man slavery", nor their parents, nor their grandparents. I do not owe anyone reparations for slavery, nor are they owed anything. This does not make me a racist.

I am proud of my culture and the principles it stands for. This does not make me a racist.

I do not like the actions and or beliefs of many other cultures. This does not make me a racist.

I do not like my culture being threatened by other cultures. This does not make me a racist.

I do not like others trying to insist their culture makes them entitled at the expense of my culture. This does not make me a racist.

In qualifying my loyalty to my own culture above , I have not mentioned the color of anyone's skin. This does not make me a racist.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I only hate people that "hate me enough to kill me"?
Does that make sense? I also grew up in a mostly black school, having a sister and a few cousins, we did have to fight some blacks( in the Delta Of Arkansas), and later, had to fight some Mexicans (Odessa Texas), do I hate or have ill feelings towards them, NO, becouse the people I faught with are not examples of all.
I don't hate queers, or whatever, I do hate anyone that hurts a child or the venerable. 
So I guess I'm racist, because I hate a certain breed of religious muuuuslimes, that "want to kill me".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Deebo

Sleep peacefully my son, the esteemed AMA/AS (American Medical Association/According to Slippy) has determined that it is perfectly healthy and sane and thus NOT RACIST to hate a geo-political ideology (muslime jihadists) who have a goal to dominate the world and kill or enslave anyone who disagrees with them. :vs_closedeyes:

Carry on! :vs_wave:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Can someone give me a complete, comprehension list of qualifiers that indicate that someone is a racist?


A racist? Does that have something to do with women NASCAR drivers? You know? Like seamstress, actress, racist? :vs_bulb:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> A racist? Does that have something to do with women NASCAR drivers? You know? Like seamstress, actress, racist? :vs_bulb:


Dear, you can read my mind. I think about that every time I see the word! :vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hi; my name is Denton and I'm a racist.
> 
> "Hi, Denton!"


Not sure I wouda confessed to that. In Texas we would say you didnt mind a taste of smoked bacon every now and then. That is very non racist.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure I wouda confessed to that. In Texas we would say you didnt mind a taste of smoked bacon every now and then. That is very non racist.


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Denton said:


> Sonnie Johnson says there's nothing we can do to stop the accusations of being racist, so drive on with the message.
> https://www.breitbart.com/radio/201...to-conservatives-called-racist-what-why-care/


Stacy Dash has nice boobs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Denton and @Sasquatch

Y'all should figure out how to allow people to call in. That would be fun.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @Denton and @Sasquatch
> 
> Y'all should figure out how to allow people to call in. That would be fun.


Would be fun but difficult. We typically do the show around 9pm west coast time. Most of you old farts are in bed by then being that it is 11 pm in your neck of the woods.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Would be fun but difficult. We typically do the show around 9pm west coast time. Most of you old farts are in bed by then being that it is 11 pm in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Usually I get up to pee at 11 then up again an hour or two later to get the AARP Early Bird Breakfast at the IHOP.... lain:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Is it racist to laugh at racist jokes?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Is it racist to laugh at racist jokes?


I asked a friend a similar question a couple days ago. He's a black liberal, by the way 
I asked him if a racist joke is racist. He said, no. It's funny.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Is it racist to laugh at racist jokes?


Excellent question. Lets do a little experiment;

























































HA HA, now that is funny!

Results; No, its not racist, its just funny!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Excellent question. Lets do a little experiment;
> 
> View attachment 99457
> 
> ...


Slip is right again! If its funny it's just funny &#8230;. unless it's really funny!

Even the humor at the expense of our religious adherence amongst the different religious faiths (No the Muslim ideology is not a religious faith).


----------

